

No more tenures for schools in California - FollowSteph3
http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/10/justice/california-teacher-tenure-lawsuit/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
mathattack
Great news! I hope this is upheld. Politicians and union leaders rush to
defend awful teachers without worrying about the consequences.

